# Newby to Coyote Hunting



## whiteman (Apr 6, 2007)

Greetings All, 
I have been hunting coyotes for about four months now. What a thrill!!! I started off with a .222 and have now moved to a Howa 22-250 for the extra range. I use primo calls and have been haveing a great time with it. Look forward to seeing more from your forum. Great Job!!!


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

good luck to you. It is a great sport and always a thrill when you call them in. Are you getting any dogs in? hows the calling going?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Always good to see someone get hooked on predator hunting. In my opinion it's the greatest of all the hunting sports.


----------



## whiteman (Apr 6, 2007)

It has been going good so far. I have had about 9 come in over the last four months. Its a good move going to the 22-250. Thought about a 223 and it came down to the knock down of the 250 that I liked. Is there anything that all ya pro's could help me out with?? My biggest problem is knowing the length to call? It seems that this time of year it is taking much longer. We have waited 45 minutes till we walk out, and walk into them on the way out. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What I was taught is stay out there a long time and use all you have. Start off with something quite, like a mouse squeeker, then move to howling, then rabbit in distress. If that doesn't work then make up a story (if you're with someone else it helps ALOT) by howling with a couple different howlers or something and have a rabbit in distress going, maybe throw in a few ki-yi's and barks. Maybe you could try staying a bit longer. 45 minutes is a long time, but maybe stay for an hour? As Randy Anderson once said "While everyone else is getting in their trucks, there's coyotes coming!"


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

When figuring how long to stay on a stand, also take into account wind conditions and terrain. A rule of thumb I use is the windier it is, the shorter my stands are since the sound won't carry as far. I tend to call more often also when it's windy (sequences are closer together). If you are hunting huge expanses of flat land, your sounds will travel farther, so you need to allow more time for the coyotes to respond. If it's a very rough terrain with many hills that will change your strategy.


----------



## whiteman (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you for the great information. It will be a great help this weekend. Does anyone see an increase in coyotes this time of year with litters of pups being born? I could see a rabbit distress working great. Have a great weekend. Happy yote hunting!!!!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Pups aren't gonna be out of the dens and roaming yet. A distressed pup may work around this time. This is my first year coyote hunting, too but I'd imagine they'd come running if they heard a whining pup.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I saw a red fox carrying her kit around about a week ago. She was trying to cross the road with it.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

That'd be awesome to see, fox with her wittwe baby! Awwww...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I've never seen one that young before. The baby was realy dark in color. I thought it had killed a rabbit till I got closer.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Maybe she stole a black lab pup?


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

so thats where my cat went............


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Weasle Get some fresh air,put out what you are smoking,screw the lid back on your wine bottle,get some sleep, your post are getting worse,not funny kinda dumb!!!!!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

280IM said:


> Weasle Get some fresh air,put out what you are smoking,screw the lid back on your wine bottle,get some sleep, your post are getting worse,not funny kinda dumb!!!!!


Sorry... I just need sleep. I'm runnin' off 4 hours from last night and I had to work today so I'm kinda out of it...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

weasle414 said:


> I'm runnin' off 4 hours from last night and I had to work today so I'm kinda out of it...


Sleep is overrated. Any more than 8 hours a day and you waste a 1/3 of your day!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I know but I only got half that so I only blew 1/6 of my day. I thought it'd be a good morning for a coyote hunt, it was a lot of fun but I don't think it was worth the fatigue and what not. Now I'm having problems getting to sleep for some reason.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

weasle414, I know you have been hunting coyotes for a year. But the idea of calling in an adult coyote with a den full of pups and killing it don't make a bunch of good sense to me?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Danny B said:


> weasle414, I know you have been hunting coyotes for a year. But the idea of calling in an adult coyote with a den full of pups and killing it don't make a bunch of good sense to me?


I agree Danny. I'd be more concerned though if he could kill one. He's just getting out for the scenery and the sunrise mostly :lol:. Keep in mind too that the coyotes in his stomping grounds probly know his first, middle and last name along with his social security number and billing adress. I guess you could say Alex is kinda their pet. They probly enjoy and look forward to his visits :lol: .


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Phil hit it right on the nose. I've yet to kill one and by this point in time, these ones have heard my calls so many times that they know about where to sit and watch me so I can't get a shot at 'em. I think they like me ! I'm practically family to them, I did get one to poke his head up from over a hill about 150 yards in front of me but I think he was just saying good morning.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

my cousin had a baby fox last year when the mom got hit on the highway. He had the thing for about 8 months. it was around a month old when he got it, damn thing had so much energy, it used to chase the house cats around and fight with them, sometimes it would take a chomp on the cats tail then the cat would give it a swat in the nose and it would wine and run away. Thing was sorta tame, it didnt like to be held and soon as you open the door it would run as fast as it could to get out. finally after the winter he let it go...I really doubt that it is still living, he was feeding it slices of ham and beef and it caught the odd chipmunk when they would sneek into the garage but other then that i dont think it would have the skills to find food on its own...


----------

